# rims and tires



## william6697 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, just a quick question, cant really google this and its probably location based.. but most common lug pattern? I currently run 17"'s 5x5(cant go smaller due to caliper size).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what your question is. What are you trying to accomplish? What kind of a vehicle? Welcome to the site.


----------



## william6697 (Feb 20, 2015)

*rims/tires*

I run a jeep wrangler... BUT my limiting factor is rim size (17" or larger) and lug pattern (5" center to center, 5 hole pattern). changing lug pattern isnt hard, just need to know whats most common in the US. as far as rubber goes, it should match most common rim size. I have 2 sets of tires atm, goodyear M/S 35x17x12.5 and TSL Thornbirds kevlar's 37x17x12.5. but those anrt common atm.. so in a situation, if i wanted to replace them cause i got a sidewall slice.. are 17x5x5 common enough? if not whats more common (larger??). pretty much, i dont want to be trying to find tires/rims, while looking for water, food, gas.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are worried about rims I'd pick up another set now. Around here many have a winter set and a summer set so they don't have to change the tires off the rims twice a year.


----------



## william6697 (Feb 20, 2015)

*heh*

im in a area that at best it snows twices a year, i grew up in the northern rockies and i understand studded or syphed tires.. not a issue with what i run. the goodyear are all year, TSL's are for when i get serious in the back country. like i said.. i know 5 hole seems to be big walking around the parking lot at work.. but besides getting out a tape/micrometer and measuring 300+ cars, can anybody tell me whats common for lug spacing? >.<


----------



## william6697 (Feb 20, 2015)

*thanks*

all mid sized dodge trucks, and vans also run 5x5 lug pattern ive heard from here.. i knew the vans did.. anyways, i was looking to see what would be easy to locate. maybe in some areas 35 or 37" 5x5 are common, but here the only common ones in that size are 6 or 8 for 3/4+ plus trucks. so i can use rims off a grand caravan by lug pattern, but not by size, they wont fit over calipers. I could go to any fullsize truck and get 17" rims.. in 6 or 8. so i was asking whats the best split there?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you sure about the 5 on 5 as being the pattern, early dodge was 5 on 4 3/4, their full floating hubs 4x4 were 5 on 5 1/2 also some of the later 4x2 pickups and vans shared this pattern, as well as ford 150 series pickups and vans,

5 on 5 is /was a Chevy 4x2 pickup/ van large rear drive car pattern.

A trip to this forum might help http://www.wranglerforum.com/f274/winter-tires-163854.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

william6697 said:


> i knew the vans did.. .... so i can use rims off a grand caravan by lug pattern, but not by size, they wont fit over calipers.


No, not even then... they are 5 on 4.5", 
same as a Ford Ranger and Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

5 on 4.5" is a common size and so is 5 on 5". Backspacing differences adds another potential complication.


----------

